# ibook et dual screen ?



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir

j'ai cherche le topic, pas trouve, m'en excuse d'avance...

j'aimerai savoir si l'ibook gere facilement le dual screen

j'ai vu plusieurs fois qu'avec le soft doctor machin, on peut deverrouiller les hautes resolutions

mais concretement, l'ibook sait il bien gerer le display en dual screen du genre 1024*768 sur l'ecran de l'ibook + du 1600*1200 en meme temps sur un LCD 17" ?


car mon switch comportera surement un achat de LCD egalement, y a de bonnes affaires en ce moment sur les ecrans 17"...

ca peut etre sympa de bosser sur l'ibook tout en matant un film sur le LCD gere par l'ibook...

merci pr votre aide


----------



## drs (6 Décembre 2004)

salut

non, tu ne pourras pas faire du 1600 avec un ibook. La résolution maxi autorisée par la carte graphique est du 1024x768 sur les deux ecrans.

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

et Screen Spanning doctor V2 alors ?


----------



## mattthieu (6 Décembre 2004)

bien sûr qu'on peut monter au delà du 1024, mais un 17 pouces lcd ne fait que du 1280 en général, donc le 1600 passera pas sur l'écran mais l'ibook en est capable


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

pardon, me suis trompe dans la resol

je voulais pas mettre 1600

mais 1280*1024...


pour en revenir a ma question, est ce que l'ibook est assez puissant pour gerer de facon fluide et agreable du dual screen ?


----------



## romaing34 (7 Décembre 2004)

La réponse est oui, je fais ça tous les jours avec un CRT 19" et un Ibook 14" (dernière release), et ça marche très bien.


----------



## fpoil (7 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> pardon, me suis trompe dans la resol
> 
> je voulais pas mettre 1600
> 
> ...


 j'utilise mon ibook 12" en permanence en dual screen avec 1 lg 17" tft et pas de pb de fluidité, j'ai déclaré mon 17 " en écran principal en 1280*1024, c'et le pied.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

merci pour vos reponses


en ce moment, je bosse en demonstrateur a la fnac, ca me permet de passer du temps a comparer un peu le matos et de le tester, j'ai un peu flashe sur un ecran sony 

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=1A1B32843-73BE-11B8-086A-5B1182875D2A&Fr=2

a 429¤ (-6% = 404¤)

la qualite est excellente, le rendu des couleurs, le temps de reponse....

donc, je pourrais acheter l'ibook 12" en BTO et lui ajouter cet ecran en dual screen...


----------



## Dahas (7 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos reponses
> 
> 
> en ce moment, je bosse en demonstrateur a la fnac, ca me permet de passer du temps a comparer un peu le matos et de le tester, j'ai un peu flashe sur un ecran sony
> ...


 Y a mieux quand même, y a des 12ms pour moins cher que ça avec une meilleur qualité, par exemple le Hyundai L70S+, Y a aussi un 19" chez Philips pour ce prix là et ce temps de réponse là.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

oue mais ont ils un fort contraste et luminosite ?

le design de la bete rentre aussi en ligne de compte

regarde la photo du sony, il est qd meme superbe

par contre, je compte l'acheter a la fnac et non a montgallet, par precaution...

a moins que hyundai ne fasse comme iiyama, c a d de la SAV a domicile (j'ai eu un souci avec mon LCD actuel, 2 ans apres l'achat, petit coup de fil a iiyama, 2 jours plus tard, un coursier venait le remplacer)


----------



## MacDavid (8 Décembre 2004)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> le Hyundai L70S+, Y a aussi un 19" chez Philips pour ce prix là et ce temps de réponse là.


 Ou peut on les trouver?
 As tu, par hasard, le nom du Philips?

 Par ailleurs, est-ce qu'un écran qui dispose seulement d'une D-Sub 15 broches peut se brancher sun un PowerBook? Ou faut il obligatoirement un connecteur DVI ?

 Merci à tous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

les sony ont la double connectique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

hello

je suis actuellement a la fnac digitale

et les vendeurs affirment que:

1/ utiliser spanning doctor fait sauter la garantie
2/ avec c soft, le dual screen est possible mais limite a 1024*768

est ce que c 2 infos ont vraies ?

merci


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je suis actuellement a la fnac digitale
> 
> et les vendeurs affirment que:
> 
> 1/ utiliser spanning doctor fait sauter la garantie



VRAI (mais il est possible "d'annuler" le patch)



> 2/ avec c soft, le dual screen est possible mais limite a 1024*768



FAUX. Jusqu'à 1600 x 1200 en 75 Hz sur en bureau étendu , il me semble. En tout cas 1280 x 1024 en 85 Hz c'est certain car c'est ce que j'utilise pour mon iBook G4 avec un 19" Sony CRT.


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2004)

Le coup de la garantie, je n'y crois pas trop ! si tu fais un reset de nvram, ben le coup de spanning doctor disparait à jamais alors je ne sais pas trop comment ils veulent faire jouer la garantie la dessus !!!!
 Pour ce qui est de la résolution max je ne peux pas te r&#180;pondre, mais ca sent encore la connerie ! C'est tout de même une carte avec 32 Mo ! (et des vrais Mo, pas de la mémoire partagée comme sur certains PC !) De plus fpoil t'assures qu'il fait ca tous les jours alors que demander de plus ? Je rappelle que les conseils Fnac ne sont que rarement bon.... en ce qui concerne les Mac


 Grillé...
 Trop lent....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2004)

1) garantie je crois que oui, au pire tu t'en fous, tu fais un reset de la NVRAM et il sera impossible de savoir qu'il y a eu Screen Spanning Doctor dessus.
La procédure pour se faire se trouve sur le net, donc pas de soucis.
2) c du méga pipeau, là je t'écris sur mon ibook relié à mon LCD Nec 1760NX qui lui est en 1280*1024 à 60 Hz et l'ibook 1027*768 (résol. native)
g safari sur le LCD en train de t'écrire et iTunes sur l'ibook qui joue Jeanne Cherhal (vive Jeanne)

alors la fnac fuck, hein !
et si tu veux savoir, la preimère chose que j'ai faite quand j'ai eu mon ibook (mon premier mac) a été de patcher avec SCreen Spanning Doctor


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

m4el a dit:
			
		

> et si tu veux savoir, la preimère chose que j'ai faite quand j'ai eu mon ibook (mon premier mac) a été de patcher avec SCreen Spanning Doctor



+ le patch avec ATI Accelerator ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

bah ecoutes, c qd meme les vendeurs de l'espace dedie Apple


et ils m'ont affirme qu'en standard, l'ibook ne faisait que de la recopie d'ecran, pas de dual screen

ca m'a fait paniquer sur le coup et remettre en cause mon switch


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ils m'ont affirme qu'en standard, l'ibook ne faisait que de la recopie d'ecran, pas de dual screen


S'ils ont dit "en standard" alors ils ont... raison... il faut bien le reconnaître... même s'ils sont de la FNAC.


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bah ecoutes, c qd meme les vendeurs de l'espace dedie Apple
> 
> 
> et ils m'ont affirme qu'en standard, l'ibook ne faisait que de la recopie d'ecran, pas de dual screen
> ...


 En effet, ils ne t'ont pas menti ! EN STANDARD l'iBook ne fait pas de DualScreen. C'est Apple qui a mesquinement bridé la carte vidéo au niveau du Firmware pour "justifier" l'écart de prix avec les PowewrBook. Donc, tu débrides et tu peux utiliser la carte video dans un mode dans lequel elle a été concue pour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> + le patch avec ATI Accelerator ?


pas de surchauffe ou d'effet comparable a l'overclocking qd on patche ?


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> pas de surchauffe ou d'effet comparable a l'overclocking qd on patche ?


 Si tu overclocks ben forcément que tu peux avoir des problèmes de surchauffe, mais là, on n'est vraiment plus dans le même sujet !


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Donc, tu débrides et tu peux utiliser la carte video dans un mode dans lequel elle a été concue pour !!!


Désolé pour le HS, mais juste pour dire qu'il paraît qu'on peut faire la même chose avec l'IMac G5.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

non tu n'as pas saisi


je ne veux pas OC

je veux savoir si le fait de patcher la carte video pour la pousser a des resolutions qu'elle ne gere pas en standard et activer le vrai dual screen engendre qqch sur la carte (genre surchauffe equivalent a de l'OC)


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le HS, mais juste pour dire qu'il paraît qu'on peut faire la même chose avec l'IMac G5.


 oui
 voir ici


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> non tu n'as pas saisi
> 
> 
> je ne veux pas OC
> ...


 Je ne suis pas assez callé pour répondre correctement à ta question, par contre, je dirais :
 1- tu utilises la Carte vidéo dans ses fonctions standard
 2- l'iBook a une sonde de température, donc si ca chauffe de trop, le ventilateur se met en route. Si tu trouves qu'il se met en route trop souvent c'est peut-être ça.

 Mon point de vue : Faire du dual screen est certainement moins gourmant en ressources video que de jouer à un gros jeu 3D (1 écran) solicitant la video à outrance. Conclusion ca doit largement passer au niveau de la température !!!!!
 Si je me goure merci de le signaler....


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Si je me goure merci de le signaler....


Ben je te signale qu'amha tu as raison.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

merci pr vs reponses

ca m'aide bien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

je me fais un peu de pub

demain et dimanche, je bosse encore pour canon a la fnac digitale

vos visites sont les bienvenues pour papoter mac et eventuellemnt tirer qq unes de vos photos en 10*15 en qualite labo    (espace Convergence, 1er etage)


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> vos visites sont les bienvenues pour papoter mac et eventuellemnt tirer qq unes de vos photos en 10*15 en qualite labo    (espace Convergence, 1er etage)


Ça serait avec grand plaisir mais je serais dans mon trou perdu des Alpes donc malheureusement pas sur Paris, scrogneugneu. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

c'est pour ca que j'etais a la fnac today et ce weekend

et l'espace Apple est a 10m de moi...

sauf que je pensais que les vendeurs etaient tres cales mac

ils le sont plus que dans les autres fnac parce que la, y a un espace apple dedie

mais qd meme, pendant un moment, je les ai vraiment cru quand ils m'ont dit qu'en standard, l'ibook ne faisait pas de dual screen mais de la recopie d'ecran

ca m'a mis un gros doute pour mon switch



en tt cas, merci pour vos reponses (rapides en plus, je consultais en temps reel a la fnac    )


----------



## mattthieu (11 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> mais qd meme, pendant un moment, je les ai vraiment cru quand ils m'ont dit qu'en standard, l'ibook ne faisait pas de dual screen mais de la recopie d'ecran


il est trop fort lui 

puisqu'on t'a dit qu'ils ont raison !!!
en standard, la carte est bridée comme on dit, donc uniquement mode miroir. il te suffit donc de la débrider par un patch, et là, hop, tu es hors standards et tu fais du bureau étendu.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

merci ca va j'ai compris

j'ai eu vos reponses concernant le patch qu'apres avoir ete parle au vendeur

si tu as bien lu, j'ai dit que c'etait sur le moment...


----------



## laustralien2 (14 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous,

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment mettre en oeuvre screen spanning doctor sur un ibook G4 933Mhz

merci d'avance

si la question a déjà été abordée, un lien serait super!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/editors/2004/10/imacscreenspanning/index.php


----------

